# Tradimento



## hulkenberger (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao...mi sono appena lasciato da una storia travagliata..purtroppo questa fine,forse definitiva,è dovuta dalla relazione di lei con il mio migliore amico...smentiscono ma molte cose portano a loro. Ci sto male,soprattutto perche mi sento un fallito,preso in giro. Lei che mi da del paranoico,lui che invece mi conforta.ho fatto di tutto per beccarli ma niente..vorrei rassegnarmi a riprendere la mia vita ma il pensiero va li e mi blocco.


----------



## Tessa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao benvenuto. 
Sei stato troppo sintetico. 
Quanti anni avete? Vivevate insieme? Avete figli?
Da cosa nascono i tuoi sospetti? 
Chi ha lasciato?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Ciao...mi sono appena lasciato da una storia travagliata..purtroppo questa fine,forse definitiva,è dovuta dalla relazione di lei con il mio migliore amico...smentiscono ma molte cose portano a loro. Ci sto male,soprattutto perche mi sento un fallito,preso in giro. Lei che mi da del paranoico,lui che invece mi conforta.ho fatto di tutto per beccarli ma niente..vorrei rassegnarmi a riprendere la mia vita ma il pensiero va li e mi blocco.


ciao, hai lasciato perché convinto che lei e il tuo amico avessero una liason dangereuse, ma hai prove o indizi ?


----------



## hulkenberger (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao...anni 37 io e 30 lei....lavoriamo insieme e abbiamo cominciato la nostra relazione un anno fa. Non abbiamo mai convissuto anche per le grandi difficoltà che ha sempre fatto lei. Abbiamo avuto molti litigi per svariati motivi ma soprattutto perché mi ha sempre rinfacciato di essere la causa della rottura con il suo ex. I sospetti sono arrivati a maggio per strani comportamenti di lui e lei. Poi lessi una chat di questo mio amico ad un altro in cui faceva riferimento ad una ragazza che rappresentava la mia ex(lui non ha etica,ha sempre fatto queste cose ed in più cancella le tracce del dialogo lasciando frasi alla fine sconnesse). Ho parlato con tutti e due e ovviamente hanno negato. A giugno fini la storia con questa ragazza e da li niente fino a quando non si è ripresentata piena d'amore ma negando ogni cosa.preso dall'amore ci siamo rimessi insieme ma è tornato fuori il comportamento ambiguo di entrambi.preso dalle paranoie alla fine quando chiamavo lei e trovavo occupato provavo con lui col medesimo risultato. Alla fine ho sbottato e lei mi ha dato del paranoico che la controlla e ciao...senza troppi preamboli. Quando l'ho ricercata ha detto che lei ha mille problemi (inflluenza,tatuaggio nuovoo)e ora è impegnatissima per vedermi. Per chiudere sembra quasi che l'abbia beccata e mi eviti. Ha un carattere complesso,ha sempre tradito e come persona è sempre stata abituata ad avere una storia ma a farsi gli affari propri.in più una situazione familiare particolare che USA come scusa ogni volta..


----------



## hulkenberger (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao...indizi e molti..prove concrete no anche perché lui e lei sono molto abili perché in passato hanno fatto molte di queste cose anche se lei dice che una cosa così non la farebbe mai...


----------



## Tessa (12 Ottobre 2015)

Spassionatamente, da come la descrivi non mi pare una gran perdita. 
Inaffidabile, scostante e di indole traditrice. Mancano i presupposti. 
Mettici una pietra sopra e allontanati anche professionalmente se possibile. 
Bastetebbe solo il fatto di averti dato la colpa per aver rotto con l'ex. Gia' perche' tu hai fatto tutto da solo no? E lei dov'era? Quando sento colpevolizzare a caso mi si alzano le antenne e mi prudono le mani.....


----------



## hulkenberger (12 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Spassionatamente, da come la descrivi non mi pare una gran perdita.
> Inaffidabile, scostante e di indole traditrice. Mancano i presupposti.
> Mettici una pietra sopra e allontanati anche professionalmente se possibile.
> Bastetebbe solo il fatto di averti dato la colpa per aver rotto con l'ex. Gia' perche' tu hai fatto tutto da solo no? E lei dov'era? Quando sento colpevolizzare a caso mi si alzano le antenne e mi prudono le mani.....


Già..sai quante volte me lo ha rinfacciato?poi OK tradire,anche se sbagliato ma andarci a provare con un amico!sicuramente nelle sua testa è passata anche una vena di vendetta. Ero e forse nel dolore sono ancora innamorato di lei ma ciò che mi ha fatto quest'anno e da pazzi. In più torna ed invece di provare a cambiare e sistemare tutto fa peggiorare le cose sentendo nuovamente quest'altra persona distruggendo ancora di più me e tutto ciò che speravo di costruire.


----------



## Tessa (12 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Già..sai quante volte me lo ha rinfacciato?poi OK tradire,anche se sbagliato ma andarci a provare con un amico!sicuramente nelle sua testa è passata anche una vena di vendetta. Ero e forse nel dolore sono ancora innamorato di lei ma ciò che mi ha fatto quest'anno e da pazzi. In più torna ed invece di provare a cambiare e sistemare tutto fa peggiorare le cose sentendo nuovamente quest'altra persona distruggendo ancora di più me e tutto ciò che speravo di costruire.


Vendicarsi di cosa?


----------



## hulkenberger (12 Ottobre 2015)

Del fatto che non ero come il suo ex che le lasciava fare tutto ciò che voleva(ben inteso per me libertà è uscire ,avere fiducia) e perché lo aveva lasciato per me che comunque volevo fare e comportarmi più da coppia a differenza di come era il loro rapporto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Già..sai quante volte me lo ha rinfacciato?poi OK tradire,anche se sbagliato ma andarci a provare con un amico!sicuramente nelle sua testa è passata anche una vena di vendetta. Ero e forse nel dolore sono ancora innamorato di lei ma ciò che mi ha fatto quest'anno e da pazzi. In più torna ed invece di provare a cambiare e sistemare tutto fa peggiorare le cose sentendo nuovamente quest'altra persona distruggendo ancora di più me e tutto ciò che speravo di costruire.


Se è vero tu rischi non solo di perdere la ragazza, ma soprattutto l'amico.
Sei certo?
Nei film gli amici perdonano. Nei film.
Nella realtà è molto, molto più difficile.
Però mi domando, perché ti sei messo con una ragazza di cui conoscevi quell'indole e perché il tuo migliore amico è un tipo privo di etica?


----------



## hulkenberger (12 Ottobre 2015)

Perche eravamo innamorati e lei ha sempre detto che aveva sbagliato a tradire. Ho avuto fiducia...in quanto a lui,si...l ha fatto in passato ma eravamo come fratelli,non pensavo minimamente che mi facesse ciò...ho molti indizi,tanti da fare un lista lunga ma prove,nel senso beccarli insieme, no...


----------



## lunaiena (12 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che problema è un tatuaggio nuovo?

cioe questa è una scema patentata te ne rendi conto?


----------



## hulkenberger (12 Ottobre 2015)

Lasciamo perdere....ogni scusa è buona per evitarmi,come se fossi stato io a tornare da lei...appena ha visto che mi stavo rialzando e cominciano a tornare a vivere dopo un anno di merda è tornata con mille propositi addossandosi tutte le colpe. Io mi sono preso le mie chiedendole solo di poter parlare quando magari poteva tornare qualche dubbio. Lei all inizio subito si si,poi appena qualche giorno dopo ho voluto parlare di questa faccenda è successo il caos...


----------



## Nicka (12 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Ciao...anni 37 io e 30 lei....lavoriamo insieme e abbiamo cominciato la nostra relazione un anno fa. Non abbiamo mai convissuto anche per le grandi difficoltà che ha sempre fatto lei. Abbiamo avuto molti litigi per svariati motivi ma soprattutto perché mi ha sempre rinfacciato di essere la causa della rottura con il suo ex. I sospetti sono arrivati a maggio per strani comportamenti di lui e lei. Poi lessi una chat di questo mio amico ad un altro in cui faceva riferimento ad una ragazza che rappresentava la mia ex(lui non ha etica,ha sempre fatto queste cose ed in più cancella le tracce del dialogo lasciando frasi alla fine sconnesse). Ho parlato con tutti e due e ovviamente hanno negato. A giugno fini la storia con questa ragazza e da li niente fino a quando non si è ripresentata piena d'amore ma negando ogni cosa.preso dall'amore ci siamo rimessi insieme ma è tornato fuori il comportamento ambiguo di entrambi.preso dalle paranoie alla fine quando chiamavo lei e trovavo occupato provavo con lui col medesimo risultato. Alla fine ho sbottato e lei mi ha dato del paranoico che la controlla e ciao...senza troppi preamboli. Quando l'ho ricercata ha detto che lei ha mille problemi (inflluenza,tatuaggio nuovoo)e ora è impegnatissima per vedermi. Per chiudere sembra quasi che l'abbia beccata e mi eviti. Ha un carattere complesso,ha sempre tradito e come persona è sempre stata abituata ad avere una storia ma a farsi gli affari propri.in più una situazione familiare particolare che USA come scusa ogni volta..


Allora...a prescindere che io già parto con la fatica a capire come  diamine si fa ad avere numerosi litigi in meno di un anno di relazione. 
Figli miei vi volete veramente male...quando sento ste cose mi perplimo.
Il primo anno dovrebbe essere idilliaco...e invece no. Litigi su litigi...e vabbè.

Altro  punto. Ti ha SEMPRE rinfacciato di essere la causa della rottura col  suo ex. E una del genere non l'hai mandata affanculo prima di subito?
Ribadisco, figli miei vi volete veramente male.

Terzo punto. Una non ti vede perchè dice di avere problemi...e vabbè pure questa! Ma l'influenza che problema è?
Un tatuaggio che problema è???
Repeat: figli miei vi volete veramente male.

Quarta punto: ti rendi conto che qui chi ha un problema sei tu? Chiedo.

Ma perchè certa gente si fa del male coscientemente??
Mah...e boh...


----------



## hulkenberger (12 Ottobre 2015)

In effetti hai ragione..ora devo solo metabolizzare e metterci una pietra sopra...


----------



## JON (13 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> In effetti hai ragione..ora devo solo metabolizzare e metterci una pietra sopra...


Sicuramente.
Dati i soggetti, per toglierti tutti i dubbi, avresti dovuto muoverti più cautamente e con mezzi adeguati. Certa gente è capace di prenderti per il culo spudoratamente.

Mi spieghi cosa significa che ti incolpava per essere stato causa della rottura con il suo ex?


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Io*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> Già..sai quante volte me lo ha rinfacciato?poi OK tradire,anche se sbagliato ma andarci a provare con un amico!sicuramente nelle sua testa è passata anche una vena di vendetta. Ero e forse nel dolore sono ancora innamorato di lei ma ciò che mi ha fatto quest'anno e da pazzi. In più torna ed invece di provare a cambiare e sistemare tutto fa peggiorare le cose sentendo nuovamente quest'altra persona distruggendo ancora di più me e tutto ciò che speravo di costruire.


Io quando leggo cose così resto basito.
Ma cosa cavolo vuoi? ti scopi una impegnata,che lascia il sui lui e si mette con te.Non contenta... ti rinfaccia che a causa tua ha lasciato il suo ex,e ti meravigli se sta prendendo cazzi a neve sparsa?
Ma quello strano sei tu,voi pensate sempre che i cornuti son sempre gli altri...... voi siete gli sveglioni che si mettono vicino questi posteggi per nerchie furibonde se non furiose,e quando scoprite che anche a voi GIUSTAMENTE è stato riservato lo stesso trattamento TRASECOLATE come un bimbo che scopre che babbo natale non esiste.
Io proprio resto senza PAROLE.
Una se sposa Pietro Pacciani e se meraviglia se di notte si sveglia è il gentil consorte brandisce uin coltello e gli assesta un bel fendente....
Un mondo di furboni,me beccati ste corna e a catena....


----------



## hulkenberger (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io quando leggo cose così resto basito.
> Ma cosa cavolo vuoi? ti scopi una impegnata,che lascia il sui lui e si mette con te.Non contenta... ti rinfaccia che a causa tua ha lasciato il suo ex,e ti meravigli se sta prendendo cazzi a neve sparsa?
> Ma quello strano sei tu,voi pensate sempre che i cornuti son sempre gli altri...... voi siete gli sveglioni che si mettono vicino questi posteggi per nerchie furibonde se non furiose,e quando scoprite che anche a voi GIUSTAMENTE è stato riservato lo stesso trattamento TRASECOLATE come un bimbo che scopre che babbo natale non esiste.
> Io proprio resto senza PAROLE.
> ...


Non posso darti torto....il mal cercato non è mai troppo...


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> Non posso darti torto....il mal cercato non è mai troppo...


Si, ma non è questione di ragioni.Chiaro che ho ragione.
Ma spiegami: ti scopi una impegnata,ok?poi, dopo bei fendenti di nutella di carne,questa dolce donzella lascia il suo uomo e si mette con te.ok?
ECCO, la DOMANDA è:cosa ti faceva pensare che una volta diventata la tua donna,non avrebbe proseguito sul suo sentiero cosparso di cazzi volitivi e fameliche cappelle?Perchè quello sfintere pregiudicato e carnale doveva subitaneamente votarsi alla castità e ad opere votative?
ecco potresti essere così gentile da spiegarmi?
La natura di quella donna è aprirsi ogni volta e sepnsieratamente ad un mondo turgido,fatto di castori infogliati,e languidi capitoni...e tu sapevi....


----------



## hulkenberger (13 Ottobre 2015)

Parlando di questo ha sempre detto che negli ultimi anni non stava più bene con lui ma che comunque non ce la faceva a lasciarlo...non ti dico i motivi perché sono sempre stati confusi.. Perche comunque le faceva comodo. Quando si svegliava la mattina dopo una notte di uccellate,lui c'era. ... Le ho dato fiducia...


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> Parlando di questo ha sempre detto che negli ultimi anni non stava più bene con lui ma che comunque non ce la faceva a lasciarlo...non ti dico i motivi perché sono sempre stati confusi.. Perche comunque le faceva comodo. Quando si svegliava la mattina dopo una notte di uccellate,lui c'era. ... Le ho dato fiducia...


Ok,la domanda è perchè le hai dato fiducia?
Ora che una donna non stia più bene con il suo uomo accade,ma che durante questo malessere vada in giro a sbrillentare cazzi e sedili,cappelle e frenuli ci sta meno capisci?
Questo doveva farti capire che questa dolce donzella quando sta male non si prende aulin o malox ma forti dosaggi di PENETRIL,quando è in difficoltà non aprla con le amiche o con la madre,parla ad un microfono di carne dandogli le spalle....


----------



## Beman30 (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ma non è questione di ragioni.Chiaro che ho ragione.
> Ma spiegami: ti scopi una impegnata,ok?poi, dopo bei fendenti di nutella di carne,questa dolce donzella lascia il suo uomo e si mette con te.ok?
> ECCO, la DOMANDA è:cosa ti faceva pensare che una volta diventata la tua donna,non avrebbe proseguito sul suo sentiero cosparso di cazzi volitivi e fameliche cappelle?Perchè quello sfintere pregiudicato e carnale doveva subitaneamente votarsi alla castità e ad opere votative?
> ecco potresti essere così gentile da spiegarmi?
> La natura di quella donna è aprirsi ogni volta e sepnsieratamente ad un mondo turgido,fatto di castori infogliati,e languidi capitoni...e tu sapevi....


Secondo me più che il fatto che le piacciano i castori infoiati ed i capitoni o che abbia lasciato il suo ex tradendo

è tutta l'ambiguità che questa persona utilizza nella relazione, non c'è chiarezza è tutto torbido. In una situazione del genere le corna sono un proseguo naturale

però la tua prosa rende meglio l'idea...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Beman*



Beman30 ha detto:


> Secondo me più che il fatto che le piacciano i castori infoiati ed i capitoni o che abbia lasciato il suo ex tradendo
> 
> è tutta l'ambiguità che questa persona utilizza nella relazione, non c'è chiarezza è tutto torbido. In una situazione del genere le corna sono un proseguo naturale
> 
> però la tua prosa rende meglio l'idea...:rotfl::rotfl:


Io ti ringrazio per le parole di apprezzamento.
ECco in una situazione del genere le corna sono un proseguo naturale giusto?ma naturale per chi?per il nostro amico no?
Allora:interroghiamoci,perchè si pensa sempre che quello che accade ad altri a noi non può accadere?
perchè una donna che ha dato chiari segni di generosità ed elasticità è così solo quando è ala donna di un altro e non quando diventa la nostra?
Cosa spinge la nostra mente a pensare che un'ammazzacazzi a tradimento possa diventare un donna cazzo e chiesa?
E ancora,perchè pensiamo di cambiare la natura di uno sfintere estroverso e votato al calore del contatto umano?Perchè?


----------



## Beman30 (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ringrazio per le parole di apprezzamento.
> ECco in una situazione del genere le corna sono un proseguo naturale giusto?ma naturale per chi?per il nostro amico no?
> Allora:interroghiamoci,perchè si pensa sempre che quello che accade ad altri a noi non può accadere?
> perchè una donna che ha dato chiari segni di generosità ed elasticità è così solo quando è ala donna di un altro e non quando diventa la nostra?
> ...


non dovremmo mai pensare che qualcuno in una vita intera insieme non possa tradirci, le illusioni fanno male quando vengono disattese! (Le ciabattate mie del wekend lo dimostrano!!)
quindi pensiamo pure che anche la santerellina potrebbe cominciare a prendere vagonate di cappelle (comincio ad imparare!) 
Non concordo sul fatto che se si abbia tradito prima lo si debba fare per forza anche dopo... Ogni storia è a se...

le sue corna sono naturali perchè lei non è mai stata onesta in nulla, c'è chi tradisce ma non è per forza così disonesto!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> non dovremmo mai pensare che qualcuno in una vita intera insieme non possa tradirci, le illusioni fanno male quando vengono disattese! (Le ciabattate mie del wekend lo dimostrano!!)
> quindi pensiamo pure che anche la santerellina potrebbe cominciare a prendere vagonate di cappelle (comincio ad imparare!)
> *Non concordo sul fatto che se si abbia tradito prima lo si debba fare per forza anche dopo... Ogni storia è a se...*
> 
> le sue corna sono naturali perchè lei non è mai stata onesta in nulla, c'è chi tradisce ma non è per forza così disonesto!


Però tieni conto che il tradimento rompe un tabù interiore se lo hai fatto una prima volta diciamo che hai meno remore nella eventuale seconda volta... Ogni storia è a se, verissimo, ma ogni storia ha dei periodi di crisi. Quindi in teoria il rischio si corre a prescindere


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Beman30 ha detto:


> non dovremmo mai pensare che qualcuno in una vita intera insieme non possa tradirci, le illusioni fanno male quando vengono disattese! (Le ciabattate mie del wekend lo dimostrano!!)
> quindi pensiamo pure che anche la santerellina potrebbe cominciare a prendere vagonate di cappelle (comincio ad imparare!)
> Non concordo sul fatto che se si abbia tradito prima lo si debba fare per forza anche dopo... Ogni storia è a se...


Ok,io ne faccio una questione di impostazione mentale,di tendenza,di onestà intellettuale.
Tu mi dici ogni storia e a se.Certo ma la donna è la stessa,la tendenza può essere quella...sempre.
Allora,c'è la donna che quando è a disagio con il proprio uomo parla,e c'è quella che parla con il culo alle spalle del proprio uomo.
Io non credo che si ruba solo in alcune occasioni,magari succede,ma dentro hai un predisposizione al rubare...
Ricapitolando:se ti metti accanto una svuotatombini,non è scontato che al primo malessere possa finire a pecora con un bell'ombrellone dell'algida con la punta rosa e il frenulo a strappo,piantato violentemente in quelle natiche sorridenti,ma c'è una bella dose di probabilità,perchè quel culo ha quella natura.....


----------



## Beman30 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però tieni conto che il tradimento rompe un tabù interiore se lo hai fatto una prima volta diciamo che hai meno remore nella eventuale seconda volta... Ogni storia è a se, verissimo, ma ogni storia ha dei periodi di crisi. Quindi in teoria il rischio si corre a prescindere





oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,io ne faccio una questione di impostazione mentale,di tendenza,di onestà intellettuale.
> Tu mi dici ogni storia e a se.Certo ma la donna è la stessa,la tendenza può essere quella...sempre.
> Allora,c'è la donna che quando è a disagio con il proprio uomo parla,e c'è quella che parla con il culo alle spalle del proprio uomo.
> Io non credo che si ruba solo in alcune occasioni,magari succede,ma dentro hai un predisposizione al rubare...
> Ricapitolando:se ti metti accanto una svuotatombini,non è scontato che al primo malessere possa finire a pecora con un bell'ombrellone dell'algida con la punta rosa e il frenulo a strappo,piantato violentemente in quelle natiche sorridenti,ma c'è una bella dose di probabilità,perchè quel culo ha quella natura.....


Avete detto la stessa cosa, Oscuro va sempre di prosa...

si, è vero che chi ha tradito probabilmente è più portato a rifarlo. Sulla domanda di Oscuro "perchè alcuni pensano di cambiare una così?" Non so, non mi appartiene... Forse perchè si pensa di essere più furbi...


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Beman30 ha detto:


> Avete detto la stessa cosa, Oscuro va sempre di prosa...
> 
> si, è vero che chi ha tradito probabilmente è più portato a rifarlo. Sulla domanda di Oscuro "perchè alcuni pensano di cambiare una così?" Non so, non mi appartiene... Forse perchè si pensa di essere più furbi...


Intanto ben arrivato.Sai , ho il mio stile,e ferire le persone non mi aggrada.Preferisco sempre scrivere qualcosa di duro,con una dosse di leggiadria,con un frizzo o un lazzo,per rendere il contenuto meno funesto e plumbeo.
Tornando a noi,questione di predisposizione....o forse la paura di restar soli....!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Avete detto la stessa cosa, Oscuro va sempre di prosa...
> 
> si, è vero che chi ha tradito probabilmente è più portato a rifarlo. Sulla domanda di Oscuro "perchè alcuni pensano di cambiare una così?" Non so, non mi appartiene... Forse perchè si pensa di essere più furbi...


Oscurello è poetico , io son pragmatica  piuttosto che sentirsi più furbi, ci si illude di essere più determinanti, temo


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscurello è poetico , io son pragmatica  piuttosto che sentirsi più furbi, ci si illude di essere più determinanti, temo


Cara moglie e se fosse la paura dello star da soli?non sono poetico,sono un sognatore....


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara moglie e se fosse la paura dello star da soli?non sono poetico,sono un sognatore....


Chiudere gli occhi per paura di essere abbandonati? Spero di no. Ciao marito, oggi ti ho letto in gran forma


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chiudere gli occhi per paura di essere abbandonati? Spero di no. Ciao marito, oggi ti ho letto in gran forma


E si,chiudere gli occhi e nn vedere perchè forse spaventa di più la solitudne affettiva...!E si è vero...oggi sto alla grande.:rotfl:


----------



## Beman30 (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ben arrivato.Sai , ho il mio stile,e ferire le persone non mi aggrada.Preferisco sempre scrivere qualcosa di duro,con una dosse di leggiadria,con un frizzo o un lazzo,per rendere il contenuto meno funesto e plumbeo.
> Tornando a noi,questione di predisposizione....o forse la paura di restar soli....!


Grazie per il benvenuto, avevo già letto altri tuoi post e li ho trovati simpatici non offensivi.

paura di restare soli dici? Naaaah... Se uno ha paura di star solo si trova una che possa dominare senza problemi, questa da più l'idea di una puledra indomata!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,chiudere gli occhi e nn vedere perchè forse spaventa di più la solitudne affettiva...!E si è vero...oggi sto alla grande.:rotfl:


Tremenda questa cosa, meglio tagliare i rami secchi subito anche se doloroso  .... Sei PImpante !!!! :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Beman30 ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto, avevo già letto altri tuoi post e li ho trovati simpatici non offensivi.
> 
> paura di restare soli dici? Naaaah... Se uno ha paura di star solo si trova una che possa dominare senza problemi, questa da più l'idea di una puledra indomata!


Può essere come dici tu quando pensi di poter scegliere.....la differenza è sostanziale.
Se sai che è una puledra indomata,dovresti mettere nel conto che gli ostacoli non saranno in altezza,ma di carne e in lunghezza.....


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tremenda questa cosa, meglio tagliare i rami secchi subito anche se doloroso  .... Sei PImpante !!!! :mexican:


Quindi sono normale.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi sono normale.:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Ok allora sei super pimpante :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ok allora sei super pimpante :rotfl:


Ok allora sono soffusamenbte di buon uomore.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok allora sono soffusamenbte di buon uomore.:rotfl::rotfl:


C'è un motivo particolare o solo che ti sei alzato con il piede giusto stamani ?


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è un motivo particolare o solo che ti sei alzato con il piede giusto stamani ?


Nessun motivo particolare,mi sento bene e questo è già un buon motivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun motivo particolare,mi sento bene e questo è già un buon motivo.


Assolutamente :up:


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Assolutamente :up:


Domani mi roderà il culo sicuro...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Domani mi roderà il culo sicuro...:rotfl:


:rotfl: Sei così incostante ?


----------



## banshee (13 Ottobre 2015)

Quoto mastro oscuro in tutto il treddi'...!


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si e no*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: Sei così incostante ?


Si e no....:rotfl:sono veloce nei cambiamenti di umore.


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Quoto mastro oscuro in tutto il treddi'...!


Grazie....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si e no....:rotfl:sono veloce nei cambiamenti di umore.


lunatico


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> lunatico


Sembra di si.


----------



## hulkenberger (13 Ottobre 2015)

BAH...sai che ora mi sto facendo la stessa domanda ?ho preso una bella sbandata e l'ho vista come un angelo anziché una che prendeva uccelli come se non ci fosse un domani...tutto qua...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> BAH...sai che ora mi sto facendo la stessa domanda ?ho preso una bella sbandata e l'ho vista come un angelo anziché una che prendeva uccelli come se non ci fosse un domani...tutto qua...


Una bella sbandata nella vita ci sta, più di una potrebbe essere preoccupante, quindi occhio in futuro


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Per me è semplice capire il perché di un errore di valutazione.
Perché non si sbaglia a valutare l'altra ma se stessi.
Infatti quella che ha tradito, ha tradito con lui. Quindi si commettono due errori: 1 ho tradito io ma sarò ora fedele, altrettanto farà lei 2 ha tradito uno che non valeva, ma io sono talmente straordinario che sarò indispensabile, ineguagliabile e unico m
Quindi è sopravvalutazione di sé.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è semplice capire il perché di un errore di valutazione.
> Perché non si sbaglia a valutare l'altra ma se stessi.
> Infatti quella che ha tradito, ha tradito con lui. Quindi si commettono due errori: 1 ho tradito io ma sarò ora fedele, altrettanto farà lei 2 ha tradito uno che non valeva, ma io sono talmente straordinario che sarò indispensabile, ineguagliabile e unico m
> Quindi è sopravvalutazione di sé.


Per questo dicevo che uno ( generico) si ritiene determinante per l'altro, ma non è mai così.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*Hulk*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> BAH...sai che ora mi sto facendo la stessa domanda ?ho preso una bella sbandata e l'ho vista come un angelo anziché una che prendeva uccelli come se non ci fosse un domani...tutto qua...


Stava con uno e trombava con te,si mette con te e ti accusa di essere stato la causa di tutto....
Rifletti.....


----------



## hulkenberger (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stava con uno e trombava con te,si mette con te e ti accusa di essere stato la causa di tutto....
> Rifletti.....


La causa è la bramosia di cazzo e il non saper stare sola...tutto qua


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> La causa è la bramosia di cazzo e il non saper stare sola...tutto qua


Hai detto cazzi.....Hai dato fiducia ad una che da del tu ai cazzi e ha paura di restare con le mutande salde e ancorate.Che dici?te pare poco?


----------



## Nicka (14 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> La causa è la bramosia di cazzo e il non saper stare sola...tutto qua


E tu investi il tuo tempo in una relazione con una che tu stesso dici essere bramosa di cazzo?

Mi taccio.


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*E si*



Nicka ha detto:


> E tu investi il tuo tempo in una relazione con una che tu stesso dici essere bramosa di cazzo?
> 
> Mi taccio.


E si,se sta con me...gli basta er mio.....!Ehhhh come nooooo se visto....


----------



## hulkenberger (14 Ottobre 2015)

Prima non lo pensavo...lo penso oggi dopo un ultima telefonata di ieri...mi ha sconvolto...e stamani sto meglio,come se avessi aperto gli occhi e ci penso meno...


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> Prima non lo pensavo...lo penso oggi dopo un ultima telefonata di ieri...mi ha sconvolto...e stamani sto meglio,come se avessi aperto gli occhi e ci penso meno...


Cosa ti ha detto?


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> La causa è la bramosia di cazzo e il non saper stare sola...tutto qua


che tu ora debba demolire l'immagine di lei in te per uscire dal buco, posso anche comprenderlo.

ma descriverla come l'ultima delle puttane squalifica soprattutto te.      non foss'altro perchè allora ammetti di essere stato un gonzo da primo premio.

spurga pure la delusione, ma non ti sbilanciare in giudizi chè adesso non sei lucido.


----------



## tullio (14 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> che tu ora debba demolire l'immagine di lei in te per uscire dal buco, posso anche comprenderlo.
> ma descriverla come l'ultima delle puttane squalifica soprattutto te.      non foss'altro perchè allora ammetti di essere stato un gonzo da primo premio.
> spurga pure la delusione, ma non ti sbilanciare in giudizi chè adesso non sei lucido.


Di una chiarezza solare. Quindi non aggiungo nulla su come pensare lei.
Direi invece qualcosa su quello che dovresti fare: nulla. Non chiamarla, non cercarla, non parlarci, non vederla. Anche se non sappiamo per certo che lei ti ha tradito, sappiamo che ti ha offeso e fatto star male. Bene, in entrambe le ipotesi, che miri a riprendertela (ipotesi che farebbe inorridire Oscuro ma si sa che gli uomini innamorati sono bischeri) o che miri a lasciarla, smetti di vederla. Falla sparire dalla tua vita. Nel primo caso hai la possibilità che lei ci ripensi (possibilità esclusa se ti sdrai a tappetino), nel secondo soffrirai di gran lunga di meno.
Diverso il problema con l'amico, che a questo punto mi sembra persino più serio. Non si va con le donne degli amici. E' davvero tristissimo.


----------



## hulkenberger (14 Ottobre 2015)

Si....in passato non l'ho mai sminuita..anzi l'ho difesa sempre...ma dopo ciò che ha detto ieri mi ha talmente sconvolto che ora me ne sbatto..e si..il coglione sono stato io


----------



## hulkenberger (14 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha detto?


Le ho mandato un messaggio in cui non volevo più vederla..mai più. Mi ha telefonato urlando che è incinta e vuole abortire. Io:scusa ma perché non mi hai detto niente?e lei...perché non sono affari tuoi e tutte cose così...mi viene il dubbio che forse non sa di chi è rimasta. Ho provato un tale schifo e vergogna per me che ,non so come mai,ma sto meglio...davvero


----------



## hulkenberger (14 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Di una chiarezza solare. Quindi non aggiungo nulla su come pensare lei.
> Direi invece qualcosa su quello che dovresti fare: nulla. Non chiamarla, non cercarla, non parlarci, non vederla. Anche se non sappiamo per certo che lei ti ha tradito, sappiamo che ti ha offeso e fatto star male. Bene, in entrambe le ipotesi, che miri a riprendertela (ipotesi che farebbe inorridire Oscuro ma si sa che gli uomini innamorati sono bischeri) o che miri a lasciarla, smetti di vederla. Falla sparire dalla tua vita. Nel primo caso hai la possibilità che lei ci ripensi (possibilità esclusa se ti sdrai a tappetino), nel secondo soffrirai di gran lunga di meno.
> Diverso il problema con l'amico, che a questo punto mi sembra persino più serio. Non si va con le donne degli amici. E' davvero tristissimo.


Ho perso un amico ...pace...vuol dire che non lo era...e con lei ho chiuso,non la voglio più nella mia vita. Mi ha sminuito e tolto la dignità...e ciò basta. Non la penso in modo positivo quindi non potrei mai e poi mai. Siamo sette miliardi e comunque ora ho bisogno di un periodo di solitudine per poter riacquistare un po di fiducia e autostima.


----------



## Nicka (14 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un messaggio in cui non volevo più vederla..mai più. Mi ha telefonato urlando che è incinta e vuole abortire. Io:scusa ma perché non mi hai detto niente?e lei...perché non sono affari tuoi e tutte cose così...mi viene il dubbio che forse non sa di chi è rimasta. Ho provato un tale schifo e vergogna per me che ,non so come mai,ma sto meglio...davvero


Ma santo Iddio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma santo Iddio.


Io mi sono morsa le dita.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> Ho perso un amico ...pace...vuol dire che non lo era...e con lei ho chiuso,non la voglio più nella mia vita. Mi ha sminuito e tolto la dignità...e ciò basta. Non la penso in modo positivo quindi non potrei mai e poi mai. Siamo sette miliardi e comunque ora ho bisogno di un periodo di solitudine per poter riacquistare un po di fiducia e autostima.


Condivisibile,ma non sei interessato a saperne di più?permettimi:e se fosse figlio tuo?


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivisibile,ma non sei interessato a saperne di più?permettimi:e se fosse figlio tuo?


Lei ha deciso...ha detto che il corpo è suo e fa ciò che vuole..non vuole nessuno intorno..quindi io sarei un nessuno come tanti...


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> Lei ha deciso...ha detto che il corpo è suo e fa ciò che vuole..non vuole nessuno intorno..quindi io sarei un nessuno come tanti...


Ma che cazzo di risposta è?a lei l'ultima parola e posso capire......,ma cazzo è rimasta incinta e non hai diritto di sapere neanche se è tuo?
Vabbè...meglio che mi fermo...poi divento volgare...


----------



## free (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Lei ha deciso...ha detto che il corpo è suo e fa ciò che vuole..non vuole nessuno intorno..quindi io sarei un nessuno come tanti...



se fosse veramente così, perchè mai ti avrebbe detto di essere incinta?
non avrebbe detto nulla, no?
a questo punto sarebbe opportuno approfondire...


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

È stata una telefonata agghiacciante.... Giuro...le ho fatto:sacrosanta la tua decisione ma almeno dirmelo!!non ti avrei ostacolato...ma niente,anzi...non ha fatto altro che sminuirmi e addossarmi ogni genere di colpa.alla fine ho sbottato dicendole che per lei non esisto più e che assolutamente non dovrà più cercarmi. La sua freddezza e cattiveria mi ha lasciato senza fiato.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> se fosse veramente così, perchè mai ti avrebbe detto di essere incinta?
> non avrebbe detto nulla, no?
> a questo punto sarebbe opportuno approfondire...


Perche le avevo mandato un messaggio in cui le dicevo che con quello che mi aveva fatto non volevo più sentirla...lei voleva sapere cosa aveva fatto,poi ha tirato fuori il discorso ma principalmente voleva sapere cosa aveva fatto.10chiamate non per dirmi che era incinta ma cosa aveva fatto.


----------



## free (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> È stata una telefonata agghiacciante.... Giuro...le ho fatto:sacrosanta la tua decisione ma almeno dirmelo!!non ti avrei ostacolato...ma niente,anzi...non ha fatto altro che sminuirmi e addossarmi ogni genere di colpa.alla fine ho sbottato dicendole che per lei non esisto più e che assolutamente non dovrà più cercarmi. La sua freddezza e cattiveria mi ha lasciato senza fiato.


mi dispiace, tuttavia ti ha confidato una cosa che potrebbe essere molto importante anche per te
secondo me dovresti cercare di scoprire la verità


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

Non vuole dirmi niente....ho provato,anche stando calmo e riflessivo...


----------



## free (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Perche le avevo mandato un messaggio in cui le dicevo che con quello che mi aveva fatto non volevo più sentirla...lei voleva sapere cosa aveva fatto,poi ha tirato fuori il discorso ma principalmente voleva sapere cosa aveva fatto.10chiamate non per dirmi che era incinta ma cosa aveva fatto.


ok capisco...il suo è un atteggiamento piuttosto incomprensibile tuttavia ti ha lanciato una bomba in mezzo ai piedi!
poi può essere anche una balla, per carità...e infatti secondo me il punto sarebbe scoprire la verità


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

A sto punto però mi ha lasciato capire molte cose e mi ha lasciato molti dubbi. Alla fine la bomba la passo di mano. Era troppo strana e fredda...non mi sembrava provata per questa cosa. Davvero.


----------



## Circe (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Ciao...mi sono appena lasciato da una storia travagliata..purtroppo questa fine,forse definitiva,è dovuta dalla relazione di lei con il mio migliore amico...smentiscono ma molte cose portano a loro. Ci sto male,soprattutto perche mi sento un fallito,preso in giro. Lei che mi da del paranoico,lui che invece mi conforta.ho fatto di tutto per beccarli ma niente..vorrei rassegnarmi a riprendere la mia vita ma il pensiero va li e mi blocco.


SCAPPA, SCAPPA!!!!!
IL PIÙ LONTANO POSSIBILE DA LEI E DA LUI.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Le ho mandato un messaggio in cui non volevo più vederla..mai più. Mi ha telefonato urlando che è incinta e vuole abortire. Io:scusa ma perché non mi hai detto niente?e lei...perché non sono affari tuoi e tutte cose così...mi viene il dubbio che forse non sa di chi è rimasta. Ho provato un tale schifo e vergogna per me che ,non so come mai,ma sto meglio...davvero


pronto a giocarmici una birra che non è incinta e se anche lo fosse, il padre non sei tu.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> pronto a giocarmici una birra che non è incinta e se anche lo fosse, il padre non sei tu.


Sai che la penso come te?anzi ti dirò di più...ci sta che sia davvero incinta,solamente non sa chi è il padre ecco perché ha voluto rompere troppo in fretta..


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> SCAPPA, SCAPPA!!!!!
> IL PIÙ LONTANO POSSIBILE DA LEI E DA LUI.


Si..fatto...non mi sto facendo più sentire da nessuno. Ieri sera mi ha mandato un messaggio lui per sapere come stavo dopo 5 giorni di silenzio. Ho risposto stamani dicendo che non ho voglia di parlare e che mi faro vivo io.punto.ha insistito chiedendomi cosa era successo ma non ho risposto.caso strano dopo 5 minuti era on line lei su whatsapp...la presa di culo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2015)

*Cmq*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> Si..fatto...non mi sto facendo più sentire da nessuno. Ieri sera mi ha mandato un messaggio lui per sapere come stavo dopo 5 giorni di silenzio. Ho risposto stamani dicendo che non ho voglia di parlare e che mi faro vivo io.punto.ha insistito chiedendomi cosa era successo ma non ho risposto.caso strano dopo 5 minuti era on line lei su whatsapp...la presa di culo.


Che gente di merda che c'è in giro....


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

E pensare che lui per anni l ho considerato più di un fratello...gli sono sempre stato vicino quando aveva bisogno e mi ha visto stare veramente male per lei...lui è preoccupato secondo me perché so delle cose di lui che non vuole che si sappiano


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Sai che la penso come te?anzi ti dirò di più...ci sta che sia davvero incinta,solamente non sa chi è il padre ecco perché ha voluto rompere troppo in fretta..


lei è/era la tua donna.    voglio ben sperare che tu sappia se lei prendeva la pillola o altre precauzioni.   e altrettanto voglio sperare che tu sappia bene dove venivi e l'ultima volta che avete fatto sesso.

quindi non ci vuole molto a capire, date queste informazioni, se ti sta mentendo o meno.

e nel caso veramente fosse incinta e veramente abortisse, allora al 99% il padre sei tu.


sì è una persona agghiacciante.   non perchè ti ha tradito.   ma per come tenta ancora di manipolarti.


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Sai che la penso come te?anzi ti dirò di più...ci sta che sia davvero incinta,solamente non sa chi è il padre ecco perché ha voluto rompere troppo in fretta..


E a me fa piacere che con un dubbio simile tu stia qui a cianciare di niente invece di capire se nel mondo c'è una donna che rischia di avere un figlio tuo.

Me ne esco da sto thread altrimenti rischio il ban.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

E come faccio?c è possibilità con una persona che ti dice di no?che assolutamente non lo vuole?che fa di tutto per tenerti lontano?cosa dovrei fare?


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> E pensare che lui per anni l ho considerato più di un fratello...gli sono sempre stato vicino quando aveva bisogno e mi ha visto stare veramente male per lei...lui è preoccupato secondo me perché so delle cose di lui che non vuole che si sappiano


Ciao e benvenuto,

Non voglio essere offensiva, ma io al tuo posto mi porrei delle domande sulla gente di cui mi circondo... 
Un "meglio soli che male accompagnati" non è mai stato più sensato!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E a me fa piacere che con un dubbio simile tu stia qui a cianciare di niente invece di capire se nel mondo c'è una donna che rischia di avere un figlio tuo.
> 
> Me ne esco da sto thread altrimenti rischio il ban.


Quoto.

Mi viene alla mente una battuta di Ricomincio da tre che dice lei:"aspettiamo che nasca. Se è uno stronzo è figlio tuo".


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

Fino ad ora non me la ponevo..ora si...


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E a me fa piacere che con un dubbio simile tu stia qui a cianciare di niente invece di capire se nel mondo c'è una donna che rischia di avere un figlio tuo.
> 
> Me ne esco da sto thread altrimenti rischio il ban.


il nostro nuovo amico è talmente per aria che in questo momento non sa manco da che parte sta girato.   ci sta che abbia bisogno di qualcuno che gli dia 4 metaforici ceffoni per riportarlo alla realtà.

per questo per me sarebbe facile ora scrivere che, appresa la notizia, avrei preso la moto e sarei corso da sta tizia ad appurare la faccenda e scoprire se davvero è incinta e vuole abortire un figlio mio.

ma io sono un esterno che legge la storia seduto dinanzi al pc, lui è nel gorgo e, come già detto,non sa manco da che parte sta messo girato.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2015)

Gli uomini si assumono le responsabilità.


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il nostro nuovo amico è talmente per aria che in questo momento non sa manco da che parte sta girato.   ci sta che abbia bisogno di qualcuno che gli dia 4 metaforici ceffoni per riportarlo alla realtà.
> 
> per questo per me sarebbe facile ora scrivere che, appresa la notizia, avrei preso la moto e sarei corso da sta tizia ad appurare la faccenda e scoprire se davvero è incinta e vuole abortire un figlio mio.
> 
> ma io sono un esterno che legge la storia seduto dinanzi al pc, lui è nel gorgo e, come già detto,non sa manco da che parte sta messo girato.


Ma cazzo santo, Perplè.
Questo può essere in botta quanto vuole, ma si parla di figli. Può essere cornuto o no, scemo o no, questo non mi interessa, ma se c'è anche solo il minimo dubbio che ci sia l'abbozzo di una creatura in arrivo allora che stia qui a parlare mi sembra una boiata.
E cogliona lei eh...
Ma io nel primo intervento l'ho detto che mi sembrano tutti scemi. 
Ci si fa coscientemente male, ma finchè ci si fa male da soli è un conto, se ci deve essere di mezzo un figlio io davvero è meglio che esco di qui.
Ma che gente di merda c'è al mondo?


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> E come faccio?c è possibilità con una persona che ti dice di no?che assolutamente non lo vuole?che fa di tutto per tenerti lontano?cosa dovrei fare?


fai un bel respiro e rispondi a queste domande:

facevate sesso sensa preservativo?  immagino di sì, visto avevate una relazione "stabile"
sai o no se lei prendeva la pillola,aveva la spirale o altro?   se no,sei da prendere a bastonate
l'ultima volta che avete fatto sesso quand'è stata?

se riesci a rispondere lucidamente a queste domande, puoi arrivare alla verità anche se lei ti tiene lontano.

anzi, il fatto che ti tenga lontano apposta in un momento come questo, dovrebbe indurti determinate riflessioni


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> il nostro nuovo amico è talmente per aria che in questo momento non sa manco da che parte sta girato.   ci sta che abbia bisogno di qualcuno che gli dia 4 metaforici ceffoni per riportarlo alla realtà.
> 
> per questo per me sarebbe facile ora scrivere che, appresa la notizia, avrei preso la moto e sarei corso da sta tizia ad appurare la faccenda e scoprire se davvero è incinta e vuole abortire un figlio mio.
> 
> ma io sono un esterno che legge la storia seduto dinanzi al pc, lui è nel gorgo e, come già detto,non sa manco da che parte sta messo girato.


D'accordo su tutto.Adesso tocca andare fino in fondo....in fondo su tutto.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma cazzo santo, Perplè.
> Questo può essere in botta quanto vuole, ma si parla di figli. Può essere cornuto o no, scemo o no, questo non mi interessa, ma se c'è anche solo il minimo dubbio che ci sia l'abbozzo di una creatura in arrivo allora che stia qui a parlare mi sembra una boiata.
> E cogliona lei eh...
> Ma io nel primo intervento l'ho detto che mi sembrano tutti scemi.
> ...


ribadendo che il mio dubbio è che sta storia dell'essere incinta è una balla, sai come e meglio di me che le genti stanno mali con la capa.

e questo lo definirei un caso di scuola.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> fai un bel respiro e rispondi a queste domande:
> 
> facevate sesso sensa preservativo?  immagino di sì, visto avevate una relazione "stabile"
> sai o no se lei prendeva la pillola,aveva la spirale o altro?   se no,sei da prendere a bastonate
> ...


Allora...rispondo subito...ultima volta credo risalga a metà settembre ma l abbiamo fatto si e no 4 volte in due settimane da che lei era tornata.Lei diceva di prendere precauzioni ed era coperta.Aveva cambiato contraccettivo perché il dosaggio ormonale le dava fastidio.nella sua vaghezza mi ha detto di aver fatto il test il 4 ottobre(ci sono arrivato io a capirlo perché anche li tergiversava).Nella sua settimana di tranquillità aveva detto che le sue cose le dovevano venire a cavallo del 20,forse prima...poi il 24 ci siamo lasciati.da li il buio.


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2015)

Un uomo maturo, alla notizia che la propria compagna è incinta, avrebbe corso da lei... Lui invece si piange adosso per l'amico perduto. Una banda di matti...


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Allora...rispondo subito...ultima volta credo risalga a metà settembre ma l abbiamo fatto si e no 4 volte in due settimane da che lei era tornata.Lei diceva di prendere precauzioni ed era coperta.Aveva cambiato contraccettivo perché il dosaggio ormonale le dava fastidio.nella sua vaghezza mi ha detto di aver fatto il test il 4 ottobre(ci sono arrivato io a capirlo perché anche li tergiversava).Nella sua settimana di tranquillità aveva detto che le sue cose le dovevano venire a cavallo del 20,forse prima...poi il 24 ci siamo lasciati.da li il buio.


Eh ma tu cosa aspetti per andarla a trovare e chiarire tutto questo? L'illuminazione dello Spirito Santo?


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Allora...rispondo subito...ultima volta credo risalga a metà settembre ma l abbiamo fatto si e no 4 volte in due settimane da che lei era tornata.Lei diceva di prendere precauzioni ed era coperta.Aveva cambiato contraccettivo perché il dosaggio ormonale le dava fastidio.nella sua vaghezza mi ha detto di aver fatto il test il 4 ottobre(ci sono arrivato io a capirlo perché anche li tergiversava).Nella sua settimana di tranquillità aveva detto che le sue cose le dovevano venire a cavallo del 20,forse prima...poi il 24 ci siamo lasciati.da li il buio.


bene.   e sulla base di questi dati,cosa ne deduci?   il figlio potrebbe o non potrebbe essere tuo?

concordi che devi fregartene di quello che lei ti "intima" e che devi pretendere la verità?

sia da lei che da lui?     sempre se la verità ti interessa.   chè in questo momento mi pare prioritario mettere molta acqua tra te e costoro.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh ma tu cosa aspetti per andarla a trovare e chiarire tutto questo? L'illuminazione dello Spirito Santo?


facendo 2 conti a mente, sulla base di quello che ha scritto il nostro nuovo amico, secondo sta tizia di chi è incinta (sempre che lo sia davvero)?


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

L'ho fatto,parlato in tutti o termini con entrambi sempre molto pacificamente. Mi ha sdubbiato il fatto che quando l'ultima volta ho parlato con lei cercando di chiarire tutto ciò che avevo notato lei era strana e scorbutica, anzi incattivita e mi ha scaricato sapendo comunque che per me era un argomento vitale. Dicendo poi in seguito,con molta freddezza e cattiveria ,che tutto il suo amore era passato in 5 secondi quando le parlavo dei miei dubbi .Che non ci poteva dare niente e tranquillamente mi ha detto scusa che ci posso fare?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Allora...rispondo subito...ultima volta credo risalga a metà settembre ma l abbiamo fatto si e no 4 volte in due settimane da che lei era tornata.Lei diceva di prendere precauzioni ed era coperta.Aveva cambiato contraccettivo perché il dosaggio ormonale le dava fastidio.nella sua vaghezza mi ha detto di aver fatto il test il 4 ottobre(ci sono arrivato io a capirlo perché anche li tergiversava).Nella sua settimana di tranquillità aveva detto che le sue cose le dovevano venire a cavallo del 20,forse prima...poi il 24 ci siamo lasciati.da li il buio.


direi che potrebbe essere tuo
dopodichè se ha preso le precauzioni come fa ad essere incinta?


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> direi che potrebbe essere tuo
> dopodichè se ha preso le precauzioni come fa ad essere incinta?


Domanda lecita...la stessa fatta da me ma ripeto non riesco a parlarci. Urla e dice che fa ciò che vuole e non devo interferire. Ciò che penso è che vuole tenermi lontano e farmi sentire in colpa. Tutto perché non vuole darmi e non ha voluto d'armi spiegazioni. Come se fosse stata beccata e quindi è fuggita.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Domanda lecita...la stessa fatta da me ma ripeto non riesco a parlarci. Urla e dice che fa ciò che vuole e non devo interferire. Ciò che penso è che vuole tenermi lontano e farmi sentire in colpa. Tutto perché non vuole darmi e non ha voluto d'armi spiegazioni. Come se fosse stata beccata e quindi è fuggita.


Purtroppo anche se è tuo e ha deciso di abortire non puoi fare nulla
Dille che se è tuo tu ci sei e ti prenderai le tue responsabilità e vedi lei cosa dice.


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



hulkenberger ha detto:


> Domanda lecita...la stessa fatta da me ma ripeto non riesco a parlarci. Urla e dice che fa ciò che vuole e non devo interferire. Ciò che penso è che vuole tenermi lontano e farmi sentire in colpa. Tutto perché non vuole darmi e non ha voluto d'armi spiegazioni. Come se fosse stata beccata e quindi è fuggita.


Ma che cazzo significa che fa ciò che vuole?cosa?ma almeno dire di chi cazzo possa essere?ma questa oltre ad essere un pò molto troia è anche un pò troppo demente?Allora avevo ragione io.....


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

Volevo dire darmi e non d'armi...comunque le ho detto così..diciamo senza dire se fosse mio per non essere cattivo...niente. .


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo significa che fa ciò che vuole?cosa?ma almeno dire di chi cazzo possa essere?ma questa oltre ad essere un pò molto troia è anche un pò troppo demente?Allora avevo ragione io.....


A sto punto il problema è che mi ha preso per il culo insieme al mio diciamo ex amico in maniera troppo infima e cattiva....ora penso alla mia salute mentale e vediamo il tempo a chi darà ragione. Ora passo la palla,non ho voglia di insistere e sentirmi preso per il culo,ne di indagare e magari essere ancora di più preso per il culo... Le piace tanto?se la prenda.....qualunque cosa succederà in futuro non sono più cazzi miei. Non sono mai stato egoista ma forse è l'ora di esserlo.


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

uomini, mo mi dovete spiegare una cosa.

ma quando fate sesso con la moglie/compagna/amante/quellocheè ma voi dove state?

cioè ma possibile che uno sta con una donna e non sa se prende la pillola, se usa il preservativo, se viene dentro o fuori.

io lo trovo delirante. 

oppure sei sicuro che è una balla... 

se poi se incerto, quoto tutti quelli che ti hanno detto di andare a fondo di questa storia.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> A sto punto il problema è che mi ha preso per il culo insieme al mio diciamo ex amico in maniera troppo infima e cattiva....ora penso alla mia salute mentale e vediamo il tempo a chi darà ragione. Ora passo la palla,non ho voglia di insistere e sentirmi preso per il culo,ne di indagare e magari essere ancora di più preso per il culo... Le piace tanto?se la prenda.....qualunque cosa succederà in futuro non sono più cazzi miei. Non sono mai stato egoista ma forse è l'ora di esserlo.


E se quello fpsse tuo figlio?


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> direi che potrebbe essere tuo
> dopodichè se ha preso le precauzioni come fa ad essere incinta?


tra l'altro 

sono abbastanza allibita da questo 3d.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uomini, mo mi dovete spiegare una cosa.
> 
> ma quando fate sesso con la moglie/compagna/amante/quellocheè ma voi dove state?
> 
> ...


Lei prendeva precauzioni ma non vivevamo insieme,non la controllavo 24 ore su 24..anzi se la vedevo 6 ore a settimana era via tanto.quando ci siamo rimessi insieme ha solo detto che doveva cambiare a causa del dosaggio,tutto qua ma che potevo stare tranquillo.... Ripeto,tutto è nato dalla discussione su la sua presunta relazione con il mio amico. Da li è saltata la relazione. Poi dopo che le ho detto che non volevo più vederla per ciò che mi aveva fatto ha asserito di essere incinta e che lei affronterà tutto da sola,che io sono sbagliato in tutto e che l'amore le è passato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uomini, mo mi dovete spiegare una cosa.
> 
> ma quando fate sesso con la moglie/compagna/amante/quellocheè ma voi dove state?
> 
> ...


Pure io.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se quello fpsse tuo figlio?


Che faccio?la prendo per i capelli e la porto a dire la verità ?se una gioca con queste cose che persona è?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Che faccio?la prendo per i capelli e la porto a dire la verità ?se una gioca con queste cose che persona è?


Non la prendi per i capelli ma fai il possibile per sapere se è tuo perchè se è tuo vorresti poter dire la tua
Dopodichè so che non serve ma almeno un tentativo fallo.


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Lei prendeva precauzioni ma non vivevamo insieme,non la controllavo 24 ore su 24..anzi se la vedevo 6 ore a settimana era via tanto.quando ci siamo rimessi insieme ha solo detto che doveva cambiare a causa del dosaggio,tutto qua ma che potevo stare tranquillo.... Ripeto,tutto è nato dalla discussione su la sua presunta relazione con il mio amico. Da li è saltata la relazione. Poi dopo che le ho detto che non volevo più vederla per ciò che mi aveva fatto ha asserito di essere incinta e che lei affronterà tutto da sola,che io sono sbagliato in tutto e che l'amore le è passato.


Hulk, se prendi precauzioni e cambi a causa del dosaggio sei coperta. a meno che non pasticci con le pillole, te le dimentichi o robe varie.

non so che dire. io trovo folle tutto.. dalla chiamata "sono incinta ma abortisco", al fatto che non si sa se sia tuo o meno ma pur non avendo prove della relazione con l'altro (che infatti definisci presunta) , al fatto che tu stai qui e non lì da lei. perchè se c'è un bambino, potrebbe anche essere tuo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uomini, mo mi dovete spiegare una cosa.
> 
> ma quando fate sesso con la moglie/compagna/amante/quellocheè ma voi dove state?
> 
> ...


Vero anche che qualche donna che dice di prendere la pillola e non lo fa esiste.
Dopodichè si abbastanza delirante


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo significa che fa ciò che vuole?cosa?ma almeno dire di chi cazzo possa essere?ma questa oltre ad essere un pò molto troia è anche un pò troppo demente?Allora avevo ragione io.....


Da 10 anni sta dietro alla madre con una grave forma di depressione. Quando sta bene va tutto bene,quando vuole fare ciò che desidera usa la madre e la famiglia come scusa. Lei non vuole vincoli ,vuole avere il ragazzo ma senza che rompa il cazzo. A volte si sveglia che è stupenda ma spesso si alza che è una persona diversa,cinica,cattiva...senza sentimento....avrei voluto farti sentire l'ultima telefonata..cattiva,spietata..senza un briciolo di sentimento


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uomini, mo mi dovete spiegare una cosa.
> 
> ma quando fate sesso con la moglie/compagna/amante/quellocheè ma voi dove state?
> 
> ...


Fermatemi.


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Da 10 anni sta dietro alla madre con una grave forma di depressione. Quando sta bene va tutto bene,quando vuole fare ciò che desidera usa la madre e la famiglia come scusa. Lei non vuole vincoli ,vuole avere il ragazzo ma senza che rompa il cazzo. A volte si sveglia che è stupenda ma spesso si alza che è una persona diversa,cinica,cattiva...senza sentimento....avrei voluto farti sentire l'ultima telefonata..cattiva,spietata..senza un briciolo di sentimento


cioè praticamente ci stai cercando di far intendere che potrebbe pure esserselo inventato? per ferirti e tenerti lontano?


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non la prendi per i capelli ma fai il possibile per sapere se è tuo perchè se è tuo vorresti poter dire la tua
> Dopodichè so che non serve ma almeno un tentativo fallo.


Sai che mi ha detto nell'ultima telefonata?le faccio:cazzo,potevamo vederci,parlare...lei:ho molti impegni e persone da vedere...io:te l'ho chiesto anche prima di lasciarmi..risposta :come facevo?litigavamo al telefono sempre e i miei mi sentivano,se uscivo con te li facevo preoccupare...non sanno chi sei,quindi avevano paura che mi potessi fare qualcosa...io:stai scherzando vero???...eh lo so..io ti conosco ma loro no...agghiacciante


----------



## JON (15 Ottobre 2015)

Scusate, ma a questo punto, se il figlio è suo o no, non è che si può determinarlo con supposizioni e ricostruzioni.
Ancora si capisce nemmeno quello che ha fatto con l'amico.

Questo era il caso in cui era opportuno indagare con mezzi diversi adeguati all'ambiguità dei soggetti.


----------



## Nicka (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè praticamente ci stai cercando di far intendere che potrebbe pure esserselo inventato? per ferirti e tenerti lontano?


Eh ma di donne che si inventano puttanate per le più svariate ragioni è pieno...
Però pure col dubbio che sia una puttanata io non capisco perchè sta qui e non corre là...ma vabbè.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Lei prendeva precauzioni ma non vivevamo insieme,non la controllavo 24 ore su 24..anzi se la vedevo 6 ore a settimana era via tanto.quando ci siamo rimessi insieme ha solo detto che doveva cambiare a causa del dosaggio,tutto qua ma che potevo stare tranquillo.... Ripeto,tutto è nato dalla discussione su la sua presunta relazione con il mio amico. Da li è saltata la relazione. Poi dopo che le ho detto che non volevo più vederla per ciò che mi aveva fatto ha asserito di essere incinta e che lei affronterà tutto da sola,che io sono sbagliato in tutto e che l'amore le è passato.


prima balla: se è incinta, ste precauzioni non le prendeva oppure prendeva le Zigulì invece dell'anticoncezionale

seconda balla: è evidente che anche il tuo amico le viene dentro

terza balla:  ti vuole manipolare

quarta balla: l'amore non passa in un momento.


vedi tu che vuoi fare.    io vorrei sapere se questo figlio è mio o meno.    a te interessa saperlo?


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma di donne che si inventano puttanate per le più svariate ragioni è pieno...
> Però pure col dubbio che sia una puttanata io non capisco perchè sta qui e non corre là...ma vabbè.


eh, pure io. perchè è sicuro che sia una puttanata allora!


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè praticamente ci stai cercando di far intendere che potrebbe pure esserselo inventato? per ferirti e tenerti lontano?


Quello che penso?veramente?lei mi ha tradito,si è sentita sgamata e mi ha lasciato perché probabilmente ha un altro. Ho paura che sia incita veramente ma non sa di chi sia e quindi per questo non vuole vedermi. Per non ammettere ciò mi ha trattato come mi ha trattato..sulla difensiva e scaricando colpe..non è nuova a queste cose.non così gravi ma l'ha già fatto in passato.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima balla: se è incinta, ste precauzioni non le prendeva oppure prendeva le Zigulì invece dell'anticoncezionale
> 
> seconda balla: è evidente che anche il tuo amico le viene dentro
> 
> ...


Potrebbe anche non saperlo nemmeno lei, se scopava con entrambi senza precauzione.
Se non lo mette al mondo credo che non ci sia possibilità di sapere di chi sia


----------



## patroclo (15 Ottobre 2015)

Da quello che hai scritto lei è decisamente problematica, ma poi dici che non sei sicuro della relazione tra lei ed il tuo amico....
Se la mia donna insinuasse, insistendo pesantemente, di una mia relazione inestsitente probabilmente reagirei molto male anch'io .... non sto giustificandola ma qui la questione non mi sembra inquadrata nel migliore dei modi..... tutto sto casino per un sospetto ?????
Poi da quelllo che racconti la relazione è/era destabilizzante per tutta una serie di altri motivi che rendono più che giustificabile una conclusione.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima balla: se è incinta, ste precauzioni non le prendeva oppure prendeva le Zigulì invece dell'anticoncezionale
> 
> seconda balla: è evidente che anche il tuo amico le viene dentro
> 
> ...


A sto punto non lo so...davvero...sono in confusione...mi ha fatto stare male per un anno e questo è il colpo di grazia...stavolta davvero non so che fare anzi,vorrei stare solo bene e scrollarmi tutto di dosso perché balla o non balla ciò che ha fatto lei e lui,specialmente quando mi hanno visto stare male è sa sadici..


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> prima balla: se è incinta, ste precauzioni non le prendeva oppure prendeva le Zigulì invece dell'anticoncezionale
> 
> seconda balla: è evidente che anche il tuo amico le viene dentro
> 
> ...


Penso la tipa abbia un grave problema di anaffettività.


----------



## JON (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Quello che penso?veramente?lei mi ha tradito,si è sentita sgamata e mi ha lasciato perché probabilmente ha un altro. Ho paura che sia incita veramente ma non sa di chi sia e quindi per questo non vuole vedermi. *Per non ammettere ciò mi ha trattato come mi ha trattato*..sulla difensiva e scaricando colpe..non è nuova a queste cose.non così gravi ma l'ha già fatto in passato.


La vedo un po' fiacca come motivazione. Potrebbe essere realmente incinta e, data la situazione, non vuole che vengano fuori i teatrini per qualche motivo. Uno potrebbero essere le spiegazioni che dovrebbe ai genitori, e poi anche salvare la faccia.


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Quello che penso?veramente?lei mi ha tradito,si è sentita sgamata e mi ha lasciato perché probabilmente ha un altro. Ho paura che sia incita veramente ma non sa di chi sia e quindi per questo non vuole vedermi. Per non ammettere ciò mi ha trattato come mi ha trattato..sulla difensiva e scaricando colpe..non è nuova a queste cose.non così gravi ma l'ha già fatto in passato.


ok forse sto capendo. tu dici che lei ti ha tradito, non vuole ammetterlo e quindi siccome non sa di chi possa essere il figliolo, ha fatto tutta la tragedia biblica contro di te per non essere sottoposta a domande.. 
sì, ci può stare. è folle :rotfl: ma ci può stare.

io personalmente spero che non sia incinta..


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> A sto punto non lo so...davvero...sono in confusione...mi ha fatto stare male per un anno e questo è il colpo di grazia...stavolta davvero non so che fare anzi,vorrei stare solo bene e scrollarmi tutto di dosso perché balla o non balla ciò che ha fatto lei e lui,specialmente quando mi hanno visto stare male è sa sadici..


per me lei non è incinta.    ma è una mia deduzione.


Nel caso lo fosse, tu devi per forza farle dire la verità.   a costo di metterla spalle al muro con la sua famiglia.

dopo di che, visto che tecnicamente e legalmente non puoi impedirle l'IVG, sparisci.


non cancellare il suo numero, onde evitare di risponderle per sbaglio.    e magari fai una revisione approfondita delle tue relazioni, affettive ed amicali, chè mi pare che hai la tendenza a circondarti di vermi.


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> A sto punto non lo so...davvero...sono in confusione...mi ha fatto stare male per un anno e questo è il colpo di grazia...stavolta davvero non so che fare anzi,vorrei stare solo bene e scrollarmi tutto di dosso perché balla o non balla ciò che ha fatto lei e lui,specialmente quando mi hanno visto stare male è sa sadici..


senti hulk, famose a capì: a te il fatto che sia incinta (se lo è) non ti sta smuovendo per niente. a mio parere eh? allora, le cose sono due. o tu sei certo che non può essere tuo, perchè sai che è impossibile (ti prego non mi far scrivere perchè può essere impossibile ) oppure perchè sei certo che sia una cazzata.

altrimenti non mi spiego perchè sei qui. e non lì.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

Il pensiero che la cosa sia incerta che sia mio o di un altro mi fa rabbrividire...perché mi sento preso per il culo in maniera schifosa...se lei fa così e fa di tutto per tenermi lontano non mi va di essere preso per il culo all'ennesima potenza. A questo punto lascio passare del tempo e stop...non per vigliaccheria ma per la mia sanità mentale.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> La vedo un po' fiacca come motivazione. Potrebbe essere realmente incinta e, data la situazione, non vuole che vengano fuori i teatrini per qualche motivo. Uno potrebbero essere le spiegazioni che dovrebbe ai genitori, e poi anche salvare la faccia.


Infatti...perche i genitori la prenderebbero male e perché non vuole che io sappia cosa ha fatto. In ogni caso lei vuole passarci bene,come quella che non ha fatto niente ma anzi ha subito.se continuo con le domande o indagando in qualche maniera avrò sempre le solite bugie e comunque per me sarebbe sempre peggio.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> Da quello che hai scritto lei è decisamente problematica, ma poi dici che non sei sicuro della relazione tra lei ed il tuo amico....
> Se la mia donna insinuasse, insistendo pesantemente, di una mia relazione inestsitente probabilmente reagirei molto male anch'io .... non sto giustificandola ma qui la questione non mi sembra inquadrata nel migliore dei modi..... tutto sto casino per un sospetto ?????
> Poi da quelllo che racconti la relazione è/era destabilizzante per tutta una serie di altri motivi che rendono più che giustificabile una conclusione.


I sospetti della relazione tra loro due è nata a giugno dopo che beccai un paio di cose sospette.li chiesi chiarimenti ma tutto scivolò nel nulla. Una cosa era certa,in quel periodo erano strani entrambi.sfuggenti.


----------



## JON (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Infatti...perche i genitori la prenderebbero male e perché non vuole che io sappia cosa ha fatto. In ogni caso lei vuole passarci bene,come quella che non ha fatto niente ma anzi ha subito.se continuo con le domande o indagando in qualche maniera avrò sempre le solite bugie e comunque per me sarebbe sempre peggio.


Beh, almeno dimostra un po' di vergogna...anche se è più paraculismo.

Dovevi essere più freddo, dovevi indagare di nascosto. Ora è troppo complicato, ci credo che preferisci eclissarti.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ok forse sto capendo. tu dici che lei ti ha tradito, non vuole ammetterlo e quindi siccome non sa di chi possa essere il figliolo, ha fatto tutta la tragedia biblica contro di te per non essere sottoposta a domande..
> sì, ci può stare. è folle :rotfl: ma ci può stare.
> 
> io personalmente spero che non sia incinta..


Non so che dirti....se ha usato la scusa dell essere incinta è malata..ma ci può stare davvero perché alla domanda Quando l'hai scoperto,lei esitava....


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

Si...ho sbagliato modo di indagare,quello è vero....


----------



## JON (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Si...ho sbagliato modo di indagare,quello è vero....


A giugno, dati i sospetti, avresti avuto modo di scoprire un sacco di cose e di intervenire nel migliore dei modi. Capisco che era anche un momento in cui un po' ti fidavi di lei e che davi per scontate delle risposte alquanto sincere.

Mi dispiace, è una matta. Almeno questo è certo.


----------



## patroclo (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> I sospetti della relazione tra loro due è nata a giugno dopo che beccai un paio di cose sospette.li chiesi chiarimenti ma tutto scivolò nel nulla. Una cosa era certa,in quel periodo erano strani entrambi.sfuggenti.


.... magari erano preoccupati per i cambiamenti climatici ......
al di là della battuta non è che magari ti è venuto un atteggiamento paranoico ? Rimanere al fianco di una persona che sospetta che tu sia una zoccola non è il massimo della vita...

Per anni ho pensato, per tentare di giustificare un suo atteggiamento*, *che mia moglie mi avesse tradito .... sinceramente non so se l'ha mai fatto e adesso non m'interessa neanche saperlo, so però per certo che il nostro mondo è stato rovinato da ben altri fattori.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

Si...purtroppo i problemi che ha in famiglia l'hanno resa così oppure è carattere ma pensavo che,quando è tornata a settembre,fosse sincera...in verità è tornata perché sola...probabilmente ha avuto un flirt maggio/giugno con il mio amico poi si sono sentiti nella morsa è hanno lasciato perdere. Lui poi ha avuto un'altra storia finita perché lei lo ha tradito e probabilmente si sono risentiti...


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Si...purtroppo i problemi che ha in famiglia l'hanno resa così oppure è carattere ma pensavo che,quando è tornata a settembre,fosse sincera...in verità è tornata perché sola...probabilmente ha avuto un flirt maggio/giugno con il mio amico poi si sono sentiti nella morsa è hanno lasciato perdere. Lui poi ha avuto un'altra storia finita perché lei lo ha tradito e probabilmente si sono risentiti...


santoddio :blank: degni di Topazio, proprio.

Hulk ma tu che pensi di fare, ora?


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> .... magari erano preoccupati per i cambiamenti climatici ......
> al di là della battuta non è che magari ti è venuto un atteggiamento paranoico ? Rimanere al fianco di una persona che sospetta che tu sia una zoccola non è il massimo della vita...
> 
> Per anni ho pensato, per tentare di giustificare un suo atteggiamento*, *che mia moglie mi avesse tradito .... sinceramente non so se l'ha mai fatto e adesso non m'interessa neanche saperlo, so però per certo che il nostro mondo è stato rovinato da ben altri fattori.


Ho pensato anche a questo infatti a settembre quando si è riavvicinata le ho detto la verità ma cercando di essere leggero facendole comunque capire che avevo bisogno di lei...ma improvvisamente la situazione è cambiata in maniera strana e le paranoie sono tornate.non l'ho martellata ma quando ho chiesto delle cose mi ha lasciato.è tornata con un grande amore e poi ha detto che le è passato in poco a causa di questo dicendomi:scusa..che vuoi che ci posso fare se ME LO HAI FATTO PASSARE...


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> santoddio :blank: degni di Topazio, proprio.
> 
> Hulk ma tu che pensi di fare, ora?


Lascio andare...completamente..... Non c è soluzione...col tempo si vedrà che succede ma intanto mi allontano da lui e lei cerco di evitarla anche a lavoro


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Si...purtroppo i problemi che ha in famiglia l'hanno resa così oppure è carattere ma pensavo che,quando è tornata a settembre,fosse sincera...in verità è tornata perché sola...probabilmente ha avuto un flirt maggio/giugno con il mio amico poi si sono sentiti nella morsa è hanno lasciato perdere. Lui poi ha avuto un'altra storia finita perché lei lo ha tradito e probabilmente si sono risentiti...


ora che siamo arrivati alla quindicesima pagina del melodramma, appurato che l'idea che sta donna abbia in grembo tuo figlio (forse) non ti fa nè caldo nè freddo, dando per buono che stavi con Crudelia De Mon, che volemo fà?

se la mettemo 'n saccoccia e pensamo al domani oppure di che parlamo?   di chi metterà Garcia in difesa contro l'Empoli?


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora che siamo arrivati alla quindicesima pagina del melodramma, appurato che l'idea che sta donna abbia in grembo tuo figlio (forse) non ti fa nè caldo nè freddo, dando per buono che stavi con Crudelia De Mon, che volemo fà?
> 
> se la mettemo 'n saccoccia e pensamo al domani oppure di che parlamo?   di chi metterà Garcia in difesa contro l'Empoli?


Ahaha....si può parlare di altro...anzi grazie perché comunque mi avete ascoltato e dato ottimi consigli...


----------



## JON (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> santoddio :blank: degni di Topazio, proprio.
> 
> Hulk ma tu che pensi di fare, ora?


Ma scusa, dagli tempo no?!
Il figlio, in tutta questa confusione, è anche un argomento aleatorio. Prima di tutto bisognerà fare i test del caso. Questo è un problema che andrà per le lunghe e nemmeno lei collabora.


----------



## patroclo (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Ho pensato anche a questo infatti a settembre quando si è riavvicinata le ho detto la verità ma cercando di essere leggero facendole comunque capire che avevo bisogno di lei...ma improvvisamente la situazione è cambiata in maniera strana e le paranoie sono tornate.non l'ho martellata ma quando ho chiesto delle cose mi ha lasciato.è tornata con un grande amore e poi ha detto che le è passato in poco a causa di questo dicendomi:scusa..che vuoi che ci posso fare se ME LO HAI FATTO PASSARE...


non so che dire ..... mi sembrate entrambe messi molto male ....... casinisti e immaturi .... fermatevi a riflettere ......


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora che siamo arrivati alla quindicesima pagina del melodramma, appurato che l'idea che sta donna abbia in grembo tuo figlio (forse) non ti fa nè caldo nè freddo, dando per buono che stavi con Crudelia De Mon, che volemo fà?
> 
> se la mettemo 'n saccoccia e pensamo al domani oppure di che parlamo?   di chi metterà Garcia in difesa contro l'Empoli?


dice difesa a 4, con Rudiger e Manolas coppia di centrali.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> dice difesa a 4, con Rudiger e Manolas coppia di centrali.


direi che tu e Scared con tacco 12 mi dareste più garanzie


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma scusa, dagli tempo no?!
> Il figlio, in tutta questa confusione, è anche un argomento aleatorio. Prima di tutto bisognerà fare i test del caso. Questo è un problema che andrà per le lunghe e nemmeno lei collabora.


lei ha detto di voler abortire. lui non sa 1) se è incinta davvero 2) se lo è, chi è il padre di sta creatura. 

tempo? mah.


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> direi che tu e Scared con tacco 12 mi dareste più garanzie


non è che ci siano grandi alternative.. 

poi florenzi riposa e totti out.

vabbè sabato tutti ar mare :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non è che ci siano grandi alternative..
> 
> poi florenzi riposa e totti out.
> 
> vabbè sabato tutti ar mare :rotfl:


è che ci terrei a non fare altre figure dopo Borisov.     tu e Scared non prendete impegni per sabato, se sa mai che Garcia ve convoca.      nel coprire la diagonale come te la cavi?


----------



## JON (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lei ha detto di voler abortire. lui non sa 1) se è incinta davvero 2) se lo è, chi è il padre di sta creatura.
> 
> tempo? mah.


Ammettiamo che sia incinta, al momento lei strumentalizza il suo stato, solo questo è certo. Prima o poi i problemi reali e oggettivi arriveranno ed entrambi saranno costretti a fare la propria parte. Ma in ogni caso, prima dei test, non si conclude nulla.


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che ci terrei a non fare altre figure dopo Borisov.     tu e Scared non prendete impegni per sabato, se sa mai che Garcia ve convoca.      nel coprire la diagonale come te la cavi?


guarda al massimo gli vado di gancio e scateno una rissa... poi mi dileguo :rotfl:

seriamente. chi tifa Roma lo sa. al peggio non c'è mai fine. si lo so, so sminchiata, m'hanno scocciato  non li sopporto.


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda al massimo gli vado di gancio e scateno una rissa... poi mi dileguo :rotfl:
> 
> seriamente. chi tifa Roma lo sa. al peggio non c'è mai fine. si lo so, so sminchiata, m'hanno scocciato  non li sopporto.


potreste anche giocarvela di entrata assassina sulla caviglia dell'attaccante e poi flapflap con l'arbitro.   la maglietta tanto è aderente di suo, quindi secondo me ce casca.

è che più che scocciato sono basito.   vojo dì, c'è l'innominabile se putacaso non vince con l'Inter domenica sarebbe già fuori dal discorso scudetto a metà ottobre, il Milan che manco c'entra, l'Inter che ha il motore che batte in testa,il Napoli che boh a volte ne fa 4-5 per partita e a volte pareggia col Carpi...... e noi se famo bagnà er naso dalla Fiorentina?   su questo forum sono in pochi quelli erano già nati l'ultima volta che la Fiorentina ha avuto una squadra da scudetto.

ok che al peggio non c'è mai limite,ma che Allah ci protegga


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> facendo 2 conti a mente, sulla base di quello che ha scritto il nostro nuovo amico, secondo sta tizia di chi è incinta (sempre che lo sia davvero)?


Solo un Dna lo può chiarire  presumendo che  lei aveva avuto rapporti con entrambi durante quel periodo.


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> potreste anche giocarvela di entrata assassina sulla caviglia dell'attaccante e poi flapflap con l'arbitro.   la maglietta tanto è aderente di suo, quindi secondo me ce casca.
> 
> è che più che scocciato sono basito.   vojo dì, c'è l'innominabile se putacaso non vince con l'Inter domenica sarebbe già fuori dal discorso scudetto a metà ottobre, il Milan che manco c'entra, l'Inter che ha il motore che batte in testa,il Napoli che boh a volte ne fa 4-5 per partita e a volte pareggia col Carpi...... e noi se famo bagnà er naso dalla Fiorentina?   su questo forum sono in pochi quelli erano già nati l'ultima volta che la Fiorentina ha avuto una squadra da scudetto.
> 
> ok che al peggio non c'è mai limite,ma che Allah ci protegga


oddio non lo so, io so normodotata quindi non so quanto ce casca..

seriamente: l'innominabile fuori discorso scudetto mi pare un po' azzardata, L''Inter scoppia sicuro, il Napoli è discontinuo, la Fiorentina non è all'altezza, sì, tutto molto giusto, ma tanto la Roma se c'ha l'occasione d'oro la spreca, è così, è fisiologico.

non per niente, il nostro motto è MAI NA GIOIA :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> potreste anche giocarvela di entrata assassina sulla caviglia dell'attaccante e poi flapflap con l'arbitro.   la maglietta tanto è aderente di suo, quindi secondo me ce casca.
> 
> è che più che scocciato sono basito.   vojo dì, c'è l'innominabile se putacaso non vince con l'Inter domenica sarebbe già fuori dal discorso scudetto a metà ottobre, il Milan che manco c'entra, l'Inter che ha il motore che batte in testa,il Napoli che boh a volte ne fa 4-5 per partita e a volte pareggia col Carpi...... e noi se famo bagnà er naso dalla Fiorentina?   su questo forum sono in pochi quelli erano già nati l'ultima volta che la Fiorentina ha avuto una squadra da scudetto.
> 
> ok che al peggio non c'è mai limite,ma che Allah ci protegga





banshee ha detto:


> oddio non lo so, io so normodotata quindi non so quanto ce casca..
> 
> seriamente: l'innominabile fuori discorso scudetto mi pare un po' azzardata, L''Inter scoppia sicuro, il Napoli è discontinuo, la Fiorentina non è all'altezza, sì, tutto molto giusto, ma tanto la Roma se c'ha l'occasione d'oro la spreca, è così, è fisiologico.
> 
> non per niente, il nostro motto è MAI NA GIOIA :rotfl::rotfl:


C' è un 3d aperto proprio per lagnarvi di Roma. Un altro OT e vi banno

:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> C' è un 3d aperto proprio per lagnarvi di Roma. Un altro OT e vi banno
> 
> :rotfl:


ha iniziato lui  io mi sono accodata, è l'admin 

un po' come quando c'è un rinfresco in ufficio e il capo beve...allora puoi bere pure tu :mexican:


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ha iniziato lui  io mi sono accodata, è l'admin
> 
> un po' come quando c'è un rinfresco in ufficio e il capo beve...allora puoi bere pure tu :mexican:


Non devo ripeterlo. E dillo anche al admin. 



Spoiler



:rotfluna volta ogni tanto devo cazzeggiare pure io. :carneval: )


----------



## banshee (15 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non devo ripeterlo. E dillo anche al admin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, ok basta OT. 

:mili:



Spoiler



:carneval: mi pare giusto!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2015)

*Si*

E va bene sti cazzo di uomini che vengono dentro...ma pure ste cazzo di donne che se fanno venire dentro...e non da uno...e che cazzo.Vuoi prendere cazzi a cascata?libera di farlo,ma  gli schizzi fuori...porca troia....e dai.
Questa non è solo troia,e sopratutto squilibrata....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivisibile,ma non sei interessato a saperne di più?permettimi:e se fosse figlio tuo?


Ecco è quello che mi sono chiesta anche io


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> pronto a giocarmici una birra che non è incinta e se anche lo fosse, il padre non sei tu.


Potrebbe anche esere ma non è che i questi casi si può giocare a scommettere, sarebbe meglio capire cosa c'è di vero.


----------



## hulkenberger (15 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche esere ma non è che i questi casi si può giocare a scommettere, sarebbe meglio capire cosa c'è di vero.


Credo che a questo punto sia improbabile arrivare alla verità...se c è relazione tra i due prima o poi verranno allo scoperto...se comunque lei è incinta e abortisce mai e poi mai saprò la verità...sa tenere le cose nascoste.in ogni caso a lavoro dovrà assentarsi,per forza...ma secondo me mi terra lontano come ha fatto fino ad ora. In ogni caso io e lei avevamo una relazione e mi diceva che prendeva precauzioni... Anche Se mentiva,cazzo se tradisci almeno li stai attenta.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Credo che a questo punto sia improbabile arrivare alla verità...se c è relazione tra i due prima o poi verranno allo scoperto...se comunque lei è incinta e abortisce mai e poi mai saprò la verità...sa tenere le cose nascoste.in ogni caso a lavoro dovrà assentarsi,per forza...ma secondo me mi terra lontano come ha fatto fino ad ora. In ogni caso io e lei avevamo una relazione e mi diceva che prendeva precauzioni... Anche Se mentiva,cazzo se tradisci almeno li stai attenta.


Tu hai sospettato il tradimento a giugno, ma prove o ammissioni non ne hai.
Torni insieme a settembre, quindi l'hai perdonata.
E adesso che ti dice che è incinta chiedi di chi è?
Normale che sia irritata.
In pratica chi sia tuo o no non te ne frega nulla. Quello che ti interessa è non avere un figlio e quindi ti va benissimo che ti respinga.
Ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Eratò (15 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Credo che a questo punto sia improbabile arrivare alla verità...se c è relazione tra i due prima o poi verranno allo scoperto...se comunque lei è incinta e abortisce mai e poi mai saprò la verità...sa tenere le cose nascoste.in ogni caso a lavoro dovrà assentarsi,per forza...ma secondo me mi terra lontano come ha fatto fino ad ora. In ogni caso io e lei avevamo una relazione e mi diceva che prendeva precauzioni... Anche Se mentiva,cazzo se tradisci almeno li stai attenta.


Ma porca zozza... lei ti dice che è incinta e tu già prendi per scontato che ti allontanerà. Guarda che può essere che il figlio sia tuo. Ma non te ne frega proprio di quel bimbo? E meno male che l'amavi e ti senti ferito... figuriamoci non l'amassi....Che poi che si sia dimenticata della pillola una volta ed ecco fatto.Che ne sai poi che quello non usava il preservativo? C'eri?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai sospettato il tradimento a giugno, ma prove o ammissioni non ne hai.
> Torni insieme a settembre, quindi l'hai perdonata.
> E adesso che ti dice che è incinta chiedi di chi è?
> Normale che sia irritata.
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## hulkenberger (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao..l'epilogo della storia c è stato. Ho insistito per parlare e starle vicino fino a quando labstoria del tradimento è venuta fuori,non per loro ammissione ma per una confidenza fatta da lui ad un'altra persona. In pratica lei non mi aveva detto niente perché non era sicura di chi fosse e quando mi ha lasciato l'ha fatto non perché era stata sgamata ma perche voleva stare con lui. In pratica era tornata da me solo perché in quel momento era sola poi per un motivo o un altro si è rivista con lui e da li il suo cambiamento. Sapevano che le tenevo d'occhio per questo era difficile beccarli. Poi alla fine lui,per motivi che non so,ha ammesso ad una nostra amica questa cosa sperando che lei non parlasse e invece.... Saputo questo mi sono completamente allontanato da entrambi banche se loro hanno continuato a negare e a far finta di niente con tanto di telefonate da parte si lui mostrandosi interessato a come stavo.


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2015)

Stappati una birra e non pensarci più


----------



## Tessa (25 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Ciao..l'epilogo della storia c è stato. Ho insistito per parlare e starle vicino fino a quando labstoria del tradimento è venuta fuori,non per loro ammissione ma per una confidenza fatta da lui ad un'altra persona. In pratica lei non mi aveva detto niente perché non era sicura di chi fosse e quando mi ha lasciato l'ha fatto non perché era stata sgamata ma perche voleva stare con lui. In pratica era tornata da me solo perché in quel momento era sola poi per un motivo o un altro si è rivista con lui e da li il suo cambiamento. Sapevano che le tenevo d'occhio per questo era difficile beccarli. Poi alla fine lui,per motivi che non so,ha ammesso ad una nostra amica questa cosa sperando che lei non parlasse e invece.... Saputo questo mi sono completamente allontanato da entrambi banche se loro hanno continuato a negare e a far finta di niente con tanto di telefonate da parte si lui mostrandosi interessato a come stavo.


Belle merde....
Quindi anche il figlio e' sicuramente dell'altro o non si sa?
E lei cosa ha deciso di fare, col bambino intendo?


----------



## hulkenberger (28 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Belle merde....
> Quindi anche il figlio e' sicuramente dell'altro o non si sa?
> E lei cosa ha deciso di fare, col bambino intendo?


Ha deciso di abortire...da amici in comune ha detto che ci sta male e cose così... In ogni caso ha riversato gran parte delle responsabilità su di me,continuando a sostenere la tesi "del complotto " anche di fronte a prove evidenti . Naturalmente una donna incinta fa più empatia e quindi si sono creati problemi anche con il nostro gruppo che si è diviso in due. Al di la di ciò comunque la mia decisione di allontanarmi è ferrea ed ora di lei non voglio neanche più sentire parlare nel bene o nel male.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2015)

hulkenberger ha detto:


> Ha deciso di abortire...da amici in comune ha detto che ci sta male e cose così... In ogni caso ha riversato gran parte delle responsabilità su di me,continuando a sostenere la tesi "del complotto " anche di fronte a prove evidenti . Naturalmente una donna incinta fa più empatia e quindi si sono creati problemi anche con il nostro gruppo che si è diviso in due. Al di la di ciò comunque la mia decisione di allontanarmi è ferrea ed ora di lei non voglio neanche più sentire parlare nel bene o nel male.



Bravo
Cerca di liberare la mente e andare avanti.  Non tenere il punto servirebbe solo a continuare a farti male. 

In ogni caso segui il consiglio di perplesso.


----------

